# claiming our financial freedom



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

Me and my husband had been through tough financial situations. Low income, huge debts, and he was the only one working.
then i got a job, our goal was to settle all our debts bit by bit, and then start furnishing our home and do other things that we love. we still working on our first goal which is settling all our debts. I'm very constant on that one, I just make sure that I dont buy anything on credit all i do is making payments every month in order for me to be able to pay off all my debts and I'm nearly there.

Problem is,he doesnt seem very serious about this whole thing. He doesnt pay his accounts most of the time or pay them late. He make other debts which i dont understand. For example, we both agree that we'll suspend leisure purchases for now until our financial situation improves. And then the other day he came home with a lap-top worth R2000,00 which he borrowed from a work colleageu, he does have a PC @ home but yet buy a lap-top while we trying to work on our financial stability.

Now it's his debts plus that 2grand he borrowed from a colleague just to buy something that he already has, i just... I dont get it. and its not the first time such a thing hapens and we've spoke about it. I mean we are in this together but I feel there's no co-operation from his side.And this angers me so much, I dont know what to do anymore!

Am i being unreasonable here guys?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That is not unreasonable at all. You and your husband have very different financial goals. Have you tried involving him in preparing a budget?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

No, not unreasonable at all. Consider what will happen if you become disabled either short-term or long-term. If he has all these debts how will he even start to take care of you? If the same happens to him, not only do you have to struggle to take care of him while earning income, you'll be responsible for his debts, too. I think it would be best to return the laptop as soon as possible, and to return the money to the colleague.


----------

